
NBC Confirms: Machine turns vote for Obama into one for Romney - ColinWright
http://tv.msnbc.com/2012/11/06/machine-turns-vote-for-obama-into-one-for-romney/
======
ColinWright
This is confirming the story submitted here to HN many, many times recently.
The major discussion ended up here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4749574>

Other submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748783>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748903>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748736>

------
martin1b
We had the opposite issue locally : [http://www.ksn.com/news/local/story/RNC-
worried-Kansas-votes...](http://www.ksn.com/news/local/story/RNC-worried-
Kansas-votes-for-Romney-are-going-to/aIXtDKmxf0mPQjYaGveWJQ.cspx)

------
pan69
Looks like a miscalibration with the touch screen.

------
jcmoscon
I bet he didn't try to click a little lower.

~~~
laserDinosaur
If you bothered to read the article, you would see that he did.

